# Bestes Programm, um CPU-Temperatur auszulesen (AMD)



## thoast3 (21. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich die angetrocknete Original-Wärmeleitpaste meines Scythe Mugen 4 durch Thermalright Chill Factor 3 tauschen. Ich wüsste dann gerne, wie viel mir dieser Tausch gebracht hat.
Gibt es ein Programm, das bei einem AMD-System halbwegs zuverlässige Werte für die Temperatur der CPU anzeigt? Ich weiß, dass die Temperatursensoren von AMD nicht die besten sind, aber es sollte doch möglich sein, wenigstens einigermaßen genaue Temperaturen zu messen 

Wäre gut, wenn man mit dem Programm auch noch Temperaturen wie z.B. der Spannungswandler des Mainboards messen könnte.

Hier noch mein System:
AMD FX-6300
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
8 GB TeamGroup Vulcan Series
HIS R9 270 
Antec True Power Classic
 Scythe Mugen 4
Aerocool VS-92 mit Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 (der Wing Boost kommt bald auf den CPU-Kühler und ins Gehäuse ein NB-Eloop)


Danke


----------



## rhyn2012 (21. Februar 2015)

Die neuste Beta von HW Info, sehr genau  Da entfällt sogar das ewige zurrechnen von ~10 Grad bei AMD, habs überprüft 

Version v4.51-2415 nutze ich


----------



## thoast3 (21. Februar 2015)

Du meinst das Programm hier: HWiNFO64 - Download - CHIP ?


----------



## NuVirus (21. Februar 2015)

Es gibt kein Programm das bei AMD CPUs genau ausliest, die AMD Temperatursensoren sollen darauf ausgelegt sein bei höheren Temperaturen korrekt zu funktionieren - vorher ist es ja eh unkritisch deswegen auch häufiger so unrealistische Werte.


----------



## thoast3 (22. Februar 2015)

Gibt es also kein Programm, mit dem man die Temperaturen wenigstens in Prime95 auslesen kann? :O


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2015)

Also die ganz genauen Temps nicht aber halt mit Coretemp oder HW Monitor bei höheren Temperaturen zumindest recht genau da die Sensoren wie gesagt darauf ausgelegt sind.


----------



## rhyn2012 (22. Februar 2015)

Und genau das ist der Fall.

Nein @ Thoast, das ist die final. Lade dir die Beta von der Herstellerseite  runter 

Nuvius hat recht, und darum ging es dem TE ja schließlich.
Und eben mit dieser genannten Beta bekomme ich viel genauere Temps unter Last angezeigt. Es deckt sich genau mit AMD Overdrives Thermische Reserve.
Bei der Final Throttelt meine CPU bei angezeigten 61-62 Grad. _Was dann aber 71 Grad sind !

_Mit der Beta ist das dazurechnen vorbei, und er throttelt wirklich bei realistischen 71 Grad wenn man es drauf anlegt


----------



## thoast3 (22. Februar 2015)

So, hab nach 20 Minuten Prime95 maximal 66,5 Grad


----------



## rhyn2012 (22. Februar 2015)

mit der beta oder der final?
throttelt der takt?


----------



## thoast3 (22. Februar 2015)

Mit der Beta und gethrottelt hat er nicht


----------



## rhyn2012 (23. Februar 2015)

ja dann hast jetzt dein Programm der Wahl 

Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde,  es wird erst genauer je näher es an die hohen Temps kommt


----------

